# motorcycle carbs on 8v



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

anyone have good luck with these yet? i have a set on my 8v and it rips. they are 39mm flat slides off a cbr 900. i havent dynoed it yet but i trapped 97mph in the 1/4 on a horribly hot and humid day. it pulls hard to 7500rpm. i just got it done so there is some tunning left but im very satisfied. the car is set up for road racing but if i run my slicks it definitely has a 13 in it. went a [email protected] with a horrible 60' of 2.4.


----------



## hans j (Nov 30, 2002)

I will be getting some 40mm flatslides for my 9A x-flow caddy engine. What is your setup? Those seem like some good numbers.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (hans j)*

That's an impressive time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (hans j)*

definitely love the flatslides. everyone was saying 39mm would be too small but compared to conventional carbs, there is nothing in the way of the airflow when the throttle is open. this makes it so you can run a smaller flatslide than say a webber. my set up is 9a block bored .020", JE 9.0:1 16v pistons comes out to about 12.5:1 balanced with arp hardware and stock rods, german aba head with 1mm over tt valves hand ported by me(there is no choke point from the carb to the valve), hd valve springs, titanium retainers, tt 288 cam, tt 4-1 race header, MSD 6AL and of course the flatslides. drivetrain is stock 16v even the clutch. im going to put slicks on it and wait for a cooler day an i'll see if i can get in the all motor ET list. the body is just an 87 golf gt with ac removed and lightweight seats. still has radio and everything. the engine is real tame for cruising and this car is my daily driver right now. i still manage over 25MPG!


----------



## hans j (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

How do you like the 12.5:1 compression? I have been toying with the idea of going that high but it still needs to run on 91 pump gas at 4500 ft above sea level. But I am going to run a 16v knockbox with it too.
I also have the German ABA head but going to run stock size valves for now with any cam I can find laying around in the shop. Pretty much the carbs are the most expensive thing I am buying for the caddy, everything else is being scavenged. Even going to be mated up to the 4speed until I get the donor cabby front end torn apart.


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (hyperformancevw)*

I have the same cabs and i would like to set up my 2.0 16v motor do you have more pick or how i could do it?
I have a msd for spark, let all the info that you have thank you!! cool motor


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (hans j)*

i love the compression. a lot of people have their opinions but hey it works for me and makes good power. i have run nothing but pump gas and i dont notice any detonation and the plugs look good. i have done a lot of combustion chamber smoothing. the JE pistons make me feel safer though. i havent played with the timing yet but i have it set for 36 total right now. im using the mechanical vacuum advance dizzy right now with the 6AL box so i pretty much have no rev limiter or knock control. i'm going to throw slicks on it any take out some weight for the drags next weekend so i'll keep you posted. should be deep in the 13's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (D-Gti vr6)*

mounting the carbs on a 16v would be easier because the ports are evenly spaced, unlike the 8v. the carbs would be very responsive on the 16v but if the motor is wild they might not be big enough. just use the stock 16v ignition because the carbs on the 16v will probably be out of steam after that anyway. thanks for the comments!


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (hyperformancevw)*

thank you ,
How do you make the vacum lines work and my engine is 2.0l 16v with some biger cams, do i need to p&p the head or would that be good?


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (D-Gti vr6)*

i just drilled out and installed a vacuum nipple in each runner and then tied them all into one line which feeds the brake booster and vacuum advance on the dizzy. you wont need a ported head for these carbs. it will be fast with cams.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

I have some Fireblade carbs sitting next to me, I really want to do the conversion, since my current DCOE 40s are crap, so I need lots of info!
So did you change the spacing on the carbs or just build a manifold that suits their spacing?
And any other mods to get them to work? 
I know you have to change the main jets for some from a set of Webers, and your aformentioned vacumn lines mod, but is anything else needed?
What main jets are you running?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by chopWet at 10:49 PM 8-28-2007_


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (chopWet)*

i made my own jets with a drill bit. i have a wideband o2 and a few sets of stock jets just in case i go too big. i just go a little at a time and i have had good luck. the needles and pilot jets are stock honda. the carb set is stock and i just made my manifold to fit. make sure you do all your porting before you decide on your manifold runner size. i just had a local metal shop plasma cut some flanges for me from the original manifold gasket and i ground them into shape and drilled the holes. then i chose a stainless pipe that was the same size as the carbs. my head has been severely opened up. the port is the same size as the carb throat all the way to the valve. other than that there isn't much to it. the whole project kinda just fell together and it works great. fastest all motor 4cyl i have driven and the best part is it kills ALL the local b series civics that are all motor. i will be happy to answer anything else.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

also i adapted a honda civic throttle cable and the length is perfect!


----------



## villan234 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (hyperformancevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_anyone have good luck with these yet? i have a set on my 8v and it rips. they are 39mm flat slides off a cbr 900. i havent dynoed it yet but i trapped 97mph in the 1/4 on a horribly hot and humid day. it pulls hard to 7500rpm. i just got it done so there is some tunning left but im very satisfied. the car is set up for road racing but if i run my slicks it definitely has a 13 in it. went a [email protected] with a horrible 60' of 2.4.

























i am thinking of doing a similar set up with my 8v xflow head , how did u get the 2 middle runner to line up? if it is an adaptor wherecan i get one?


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (villan234)*

i made it from scratch. just angle the runners out of the head untill they line up on the center two ports. the outside lines right up with a straight piece. i wish it were perfectly straight but what can you do. i dont think its affecting it very much.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (hyperformancevw)*
























.


----------



## villan234 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (hyperformancevw)*

thanks for you fast response http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (hyperformancevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_i just drilled out and installed a vacuum nipple in each runner and then tied them all into one line which feeds the brake booster and vacuum advance on the dizzy. you wont need a ported head for these carbs. it will be fast with cams.

Thank you!
what do you mean?(my own jets with a drill bit. i have a wideband o2 and a few sets of stock jets just in case i go too big. i just go a little at a time and i have had good luck)
what is jets ? 
thanks


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (D-Gti vr6)*

the jets are little holes in the bowl of the carb that allow fuel into the carb throat. the size of the jet regulates how much fuel the engine receives. you have to match the jet size to the amount of fuel the endine needs. too small it will run lean and too big it will run rich.


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (hyperformancevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_the jets are little holes in the bowl of the carb that allow fuel into the carb throat. the size of the jet regulates how much fuel the engine receives. you have to match the jet size to the amount of fuel the endine needs. too small it will run lean and too big it will run rich.
 thanks do you have any picks of the jets?


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (D-Gti vr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gee double oh dee jay oh bee !!!!
later,
Thomas


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

hey thanks for all the info!!
I have read that you can also just swap the main jets from the bike carbs to those from Webers......
Now to get mine setup too!


----------



## Jeprli (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (chopWet)*

Flat slide main jets only come into action at top quarter of throttle, midrange is controlled by the size and position of needle(you move a clip on the needle to a different position, upwards leaner, downwards richer, it basically controls when the main jet will kick in) and for first half of throttle it's all in the a/f mixture screw. If engine is running too rich with these carbs, it will bog down at lets say 4000rpm, if it's too lean it will let you know a lot sooner as it will have hard time starting. These type of carbs use very low fuel pressure as most are gravity fed so don't go crazy with pressure 2-3 psi the most. Oh and there is the float bowl which has a fork that controls these floats, you can bend that tab and allow more fuel into the bowl, but that is only for those who really know what they're doing. Also adding a little bit of high quality 2 stroke oil as a premix to your tank will keep flatslides smooth , and keep them from seizing(16:1-10:1 premix ratio). Balance and lighten your engines when using these as they rev up a lot quicker than fuel injected motor. These are practically impossible to synchronize, so the best you can do is have each one set exactly the same. I'll be doing this for my winter project, using a 2l aba motor with most probably yamaha R1 slides.
Great work by the way, I'm now truly inspired to finalize my project, post some more info on your setup.
How do they feel on the exit out of sharp turns??? Do you feel any "choking" in the engine or is it just smooth acceleration?


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (Jeprli)*

^^^^^^^^^^
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
added to FAQs


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Jeprli)*

i dont have any screw adjustment on my carbs. the only thing that controls the fuel is the pilot jet for low speed and the main jet for high speed in combination with the slide needle. if i want to change low speed fuel i have to change the size of the pilot jet. it doesnt bog at all on acceleration or aroung corners. i have tested it through the corners and it does really well. it actualy performs better than the original cis. for fueling i am using the transfer pump to grt it to the carbs with a $35 mr. gasket dial regulator set at 5psi. i will be attending H20 so anyone who wants a ride feel free to check it out.


----------



## Jeprli (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

Even better, makes it much easier to get it running, but less tunable. I'm using dellorto as reference, they;re a bit more performance oriented and a lot more tunable, just like DCOE webbers... you have four jets, a needle valve, and emulsion tubes and different thickness needles... 
For real crazy performance flatslides check out Keihin FCR series, they have four bearings on each slide, and also have a built in fuel pump, infinitely tunable.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Jeprli)*

for what im doing i like my carbs. i paid only $75 for them off ebay so im happy. keep us updated when you start to build your set up this winter!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Jeprli)*

I'm going to be putting some old 32mm Mikuni CV barrel slides on my 1.3 8v.


















_Modified by [email protected] at 10:50 PM 8-31-2007_


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif those 32's will be perfect for the 1.3. what other mods are you doing? im so impressed with my carbs i have a smaller set of round slide carbs i'll probably put on my caddy with a stock aba with a cam. post some pics as you go!


----------



## Jeprli (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I didn't say you shouldn't be happy dude, I'll probably end up using the same type of carbs just because they're reliable and don't need to be maintained so often. I'll post a pic for you guys in a couple of days.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Jeprli)*

no problem at all man. i didnt take offense to anything i was just lettin you know i was good on the carbs.


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i sold those carbs to they where working great on my friend rabbit


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (D-Gti vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D-Gti vr6* »_i sold those carbs to they where working great on my friend rabbit

Yea, that's your hand in the photo!








Originally, we were unsure of the age of the carbs, but I think I've dated them back to around a late 70's early 80's Yamaha. 
They and the motor are going to be fully rebuilt, but I'll be keeping the stock 1272cc displacement. I might up the compression slightly, but it will definitely be getting a cam and some head porting too. This may even involve sending the motor back to Germany to be built by Sorg Motorsport, one of the few companies that specializes in the smaller 8v's.
If I can pull it off, I'd like to swap on an 085 5-speed transmission from a G40 Polo (the only that fits this setup) as opposed to the 084 4-speed it has right now, and then everything else on the motor will be replaced or refurbed and I have a good number of other custom touches planned too.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sound like fun. nice to see something original. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

don't the bike carbs have an overflow at the bottom? I suppose its not as much of a problem on a crossflow but on a U flow?
I'm getting my manifold made up this week, can't wait!







for all the info


_Modified by chopWet at 9:25 AM 9-2-2007_


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (chopWet)*

yes they do have overflow on the bottom. on a counterflow engine, just use some silicone vacuum hose to route the overflow wherever you want.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

thanks again, was good to have that particular detail confirmed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by chopWet at 9:43 AM 9-3-2007_


----------



## hans j (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (chopWet)*

Got my carbs last week to go on my 9A X-flow...
40mm Mikuni RS flatslides.


























_Modified by hans j at 6:59 PM 9-8-2007_


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (hans j)*

nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
those look nice


----------



## kmf (Jan 26, 2006)

The CBR900RR stock carbs are not flatslides. They CV carbs. CV meaning constant velocity, ie the slide operation is vacuum regulated.
If you know what year bike the carbs are off of, I have several sets of different needles for those carbs I could send you to try. I know I have slide springs also, but I can't remember if they are stock or aftermarket.
As for fuel screws, they are there. They come capped from the factory. You need to drill a hole in the brass caps and then use a sheet metal screw to pull the caps out. Then you can adjust the screw from there.
When tuning a motorcycle carb you need to set the main jet first and then tune down from there. There are different circuits as someone stated, but they do not operate totally independent of each other, they do overlap.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (kmf)*

Does anyone know any good places to get some older carbs rebuilt? Or at least some place to find rebuild kits?
Late '70's to early '80's Mikuni CV barrell slides.
Let me know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (kmf)*

cool good to know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i got the a/f perfect just by drilling the main jet so i dont really need to adjust. i checked it with an innovate wideband. i may look to change the needle position sometime though to smooth out the part throttle transition but wot is perfect. i understand how the carbs operate but every bike person i know just called them flatslides and i think they were called that on the ebay description when i bought them so i just refer to them as flatslides so everyone knows what i mean.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i have these same carbs laying at my shop if you are interested.
_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Does anyone know any good places to get some older carbs rebuilt? Or at least some place to find rebuild kits?
Late '70's to early '80's Mikuni CV barrell slides.
Let me know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (kmf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmf* »_There are different circuits as someone stated, but they do not operate totally independent of each other, they do overlap.

Yea the main jet just comes in over and in combination with the pilot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kmf (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

The main jet also effects how much fuel flows by the needle.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (kmf)*

yea the "high speed" jet that the needle on the slide regulates. i have it drilled to correct full throttle a/f.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (kmf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmf* »_The CBR900RR stock carbs are not flatslides. They CV carbs. CV meaning constant velocity, ie the slide operation is vacuum regulated.
If you know what year bike the carbs are off of, I have several sets of different needles for those carbs I could send you to try. I know I have slide springs also, but I can't remember if they are stock or aftermarket.
As for fuel screws, they are there. They come capped from the factory. You need to drill a hole in the brass caps and then use a sheet metal screw to pull the caps out. Then you can adjust the screw from there.
When tuning a motorcycle carb you need to set the main jet first and then tune down from there. There are different circuits as someone stated, but they do not operate totally independent of each other, they do overlap.



These are mine, CV Firbeblade carbs right?
I'm not an expert, so I'd just need to change the main jets right?
Will my main jets from my Webers fit?


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (chopWet)*

those are exactly the same carbs i have. i just drilled the main jet out with a regular drill bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

so what size did you drill the jets out to?


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (chopWet)*

you'll have to mess with it because every set up is different. i'll ckeck what size the bit was tomorrow and post the size for you.


----------



## bradford_ramage (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

i want info on swapping to carbs i have a rv head on an aba and want carbs on the back i was wondering if anyone has done this and what do i kneed for starters any help would be awsome thanks
also if anyone has a set of carbs for sale pm me
_Modified by bradford_ramage at 9:53 PM 9-19-2007_


_Modified by bradford_ramage at 9:56 PM 9-19-2007_


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (bradford_ramage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bradford_ramage* »_i want info on swapping to carbs i have a rv head on an aba and want carbs on the back i was wondering if anyone has done this and what do i kneed for starters any help would be awsome thanks
also if anyone has a set of carbs for sale pm me
_Modified by bradford_ramage at 9:53 PM 9-19-2007_

_Modified by bradford_ramage at 9:56 PM 9-19-2007_

read this whole thread from the beginning.


----------



## Jeprli (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

finally got some time for internet. So here are some pics of a dellorto VHSB 34mm, flatslide carburetor. I run this on my rotax max 125cc, two stroke motor(go kart), with this carb it puts out close to 30hp at 13750rpm. These are very expensive units and I'd like to run 4 of them on a 2l aba, which would cost upwards of $3000, so my only other option is bike carbs like most of you got or go for a cheaper(than dellorto) individual units from keihin or mikuni(about $150 each). This individual setup would be hard to tune but once tuned it would only be a matter of changing jets to compensate for atmospheric changes. My aim is 150hp with 2laba motor, stock apart from valve springs. Here are some pics for you guys, if you have any questions I will answer them to best of my abilities.

Carb body and slider with needle









Here are the floats, with a float fork and the main jet in the middle









All the bits and pieces


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Jeprli)*

the throat looks kind of small. what size are those? if they only support close to 30 then even 30x4 is 120 hp. im guessing they are too small for 150hp but i have been wrong before.


----------



## Jeprli (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

Most 2cycle karts use this type of carb, some of the shifter karts use even smaller throat and achieve close to 50hp out of 125cc. These are 34mm.
Bigger is not always better, if my vw engine was reving at 13000rpm I'd look for something bigger, but for a 7-8ooorpm the 34mm-36mm is plenty big I'd say. It will only be a 2l 8v.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Jeprli)*

yea but airflow and hp are directly related regardless of rpm. if a 34mm carb will support 25hp, then the cfm it can flow remains the same. considering a 2l vw engine is 500cc/cylinder, a cylinder at that size at 7000 rpm will still need more air than a 125cc cylinder at 13500 rpm. well i guess even if you double that size to compensate for the 2 stroke, the vw is still twice the cylinder. 4 cylinder bike carbs seem to be the easiest bang for buck since they already operate as one unit for throttle and choke. also i paid $75 for all of mine shipped and it was almost plug and play other than the manifold. the manifold cost me around $30 to make and most of that was to have a local machine shop cut the flanges. took about 2 hours to make and port match. for a mild set up 36mm carbs would be great and they are plentiful. came on most mid 90's 600's









_Modified by hyperformancevw at 12:42 PM 9-21-2007_


_Modified by hyperformancevw at 9:13 PM 9-21-2007_


----------



## Jeprli (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

Yes but 2 stroke motors operate at a lot smaller compression than a 4 stroke, and also require a lot more fuel the a 4 stroke. 125cc 2 stroke will go through about 3 liters of fuel at 12km of distance, now there is no way a 2l aba motor will swallow 24 liters of fuel for the same distance traveled even if it was at redline all the time. This tells me that fuel delivery is more than sufficient for a 500cc cylinder. 
Regards the price I couldn't agree with you more, and I know I will end up with a similar setup to yours in the end, but i won't give up on my initial idea.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

why not just go for some Keihin FCRs or Mikuni RS' ? A good used set isn't cheap but it'll cerntainly be cheaper than those kart carbs?
















*drools*


_Modified by chopWet at 11:06 PM 9-26-2007_


----------



## kmf (Jan 26, 2006)

The Keihin FCR's are a better choice than the Mikuni.
Yoshimura used to sell specially made Mikuni TDMR's. They had two main jets and their own MJN needle design. I never worked with a set, but was told that you really had to spend a lot of time to get them set up.
MJN needles are Multiple Jet Nozzles. Instead of a solid needle that regulates fuel by restricting fuel flow via height and taper the MJN needles are a hollow tube with tiny holes up the sides. The fuel flows through the tube and out the tiny holes across the entire venturi of the carburetor. They work really well on the bikes.


_Modified by kmf at 1:01 PM 9-29-2007_


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (kmf)*

just put a set of 36mm mikuni cv carbs on a customer's 8v and they work great! i just jetted them a little and they work perfect. stock block and a shaved cross flow head with a 268 tt cam. stock dual outlet manifold. i'll post some pics when i get them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

Please do^^


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (chopWet)*

















it is in this


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (chopWet)*

it still needs the final touches to get all cleaned up but he has been driving it trouble free for about a week now.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

nice!


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Just my $.02, but I would move that breather line. It looks like it is pointing down at the timing belt. IF it would decide to puke some oil, that's the last place I would want it to go!


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

yea we just put that on there like 5 min before that picture. he just got the breather and he wanted to test fit it. we have a catch can all hooked up to it now. i'll post some pics when i get a chance. it gets cleaner everyday.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

sweet


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

anybody got any updates?
I'm struggling to get a manifold made up!


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (chopWet)*

updates? im going to MIR this weekend for import vs. domestic shootout so ill see if i can get this thing in the 13's. i dont have anything to update really if you need help with something i will be more than happy. i've been daily driving this thing for like 4 months now with no problems and average around 27 mpg.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

the manifold is kind of tricky ro get aligned because the carbs are even spread and the 8v head is not.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

the other car with the red stacks is sold. you can check it out at metricautohaus.com


----------



## zerosanity (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

I read that some of you are using the msd 6AL. Is the ignition wired up the same as it would be for the weber type sidedrafts? Are you using the msd timing computer as well? I'm building a 1.8 16V to go into my 1980 Rabbit which has the stock carb on its 1.6 currently. Thanks in advance for any help, tons of great information in this thread!


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (zerosanity)*

just use the ignition you already have there and just add the msd box to it. mine ran fine with a bone stock 81 rabbit ignition but i just added the msd 6al to have more spark and cool things like 2 step.


----------



## zerosanity (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

What kind of ignition did you have on the 81? My car has the factory carb setup so it has no ecu. Wouldnt you need the MSD and timing controller to control the spark with the 16v distributor? Like in this diagram:










_Modified by zerosanity at 12:53 PM 11-5-2007_


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_the manifold is kind of tricky ro get aligned because the carbs are even spread and the 8v head is not.

I know, its more of a time thing at the moment, ideally I would like to respace the carbs but that's even more time consuming than just building an unequal lenght mani


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

i have the same exact carbs going into either a 16v or an ABA(front intake) and i had a few ?'s for the OP.
first off, what are these and what did you do with them:
#1 and #2








and what is this slide for?








TIA


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

I speak uder correction but the slide is for the choke IIRC


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (16vDigiGti)*

#1 is just a vent for the vacuum operated slide. you dont have to do anything with it, just let it sit there. #2 is the choke slides which you also dont need untill the weather gets cold or if you dont have the patience to keep your foot on the gas for like 2 min when you start it in the morning. i just ordered my choke mechanism slide with the screws and all from honda last week and it was like $50. i lost mine when i took them apart to clean them a while ago.







hope this helps.


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

thanks for the reply, i sent ya an IM.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (16vDigiGti)*

use a 3/16 bit to start out. for a stock 16v that should be close enough to get it running to tune it further. i think i ended up with a 5/64 and honed it out a little. wideband A/F is damn close all through the revs.


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

which one is the jet that you dilled out?


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (16vDigiGti)*

the big one in the middle. thats your main jet. the other one on the top left affects the low speed mixture but i didnt need to mess with it on mine.


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

thanks an imma go 5/32's because i don't have as many mods as you do, then go from there if i need more i'll go bigger


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (16vDigiGti)*

yea that will be good place to start. it will actually be really close. i ran a stock 8v with the carbs and a mild cam and thats all i used and it was almost dead on.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

anyone have any updates? im interested to see how the projects are going.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_anyone have any updates? im interested to see how the projects are going.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Been out of the game due to a football injury, but I 'll post up pix of my materials in the parts bin, kool?
later,
Thomas


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (the12for12)*

cool man i was just checkin on everyone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWCR8ZY (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

subscribed, trying to get my manifold together as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (VWCR8ZY)*

i am doin this man......thats badass
here are the carbs i am thinking about
what do u guys think??
i already have an MSD digital 6 plus with 2 step rev limiter.
I am really wanting my cabby done now!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...72228


_Modified by oopseyesharted at 10:18 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

I have a set of 36mm carbs off a gsxr of some type and a set of 40mm kehin carbs off some kawasaki, if anyone is interested. They're both sidedraft CV's. They appear to be in good condition, though the 40s could use a little lubing.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Jetta2dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2dr* »_I have a set of 36mm carbs off a gsxr of some type and a set of 40mm kehin carbs off some kawasaki, if anyone is interested. They're both sidedraft CV's. They appear to be in good condition, though the 40s could use a little lubing.

IM sent!!!!!


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Here is a thread that will be covering my bike carb setup.
Polo build


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassLilGolf* »_Here is a thread that will be covering my bike carb setup.
Polo build

Looks sick!!!!!
how much for the steelies???


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

ordering the cat 306* cam and 40mm carbs on friday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

u sick bastard...lol


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

$$$$ sent paypal


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

this what i have and would like to sell 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3679259 
let me know


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (D-Gti vr6)*

Thanks Drew. Cant weit to get them.


_Modified by oopseyesharted at 11:33 AM 2-18-2008_


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Looks like UPS broke them. It has a broken plastic cap. Just opened the box and found that nice little gift. Let me know if you have another cap or when you will file a breakage claim with ups.
What year and make did the distributor come off?


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

























I hate UPS!!!
They cant do anything right!!!!


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

im sending you a new cap asap. been busy lately. UPS sucks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

Im getting ready to make my manifold for my R1 carbs to go on my ABA, looking at other peoples manifolds I see some that look to have the injector port area "filled" like a small hump and others look to be "wide open" going to the head. Im trying to figure out the best way to make mine with out going crazy with port matching the manifold/head? How jacked would the air flow be if I weld on my 1 3/4" I.D. runner and dont port match?! I know, total crackhead question, have to ask! I do plan on crazy head work, bigger cam (270 right now) down the road, when funds allow.
Also,good lengh for the intake runners? I was looking at 3" or so (because the free aluminum pipe I got is 17" long!) 
TIA










_Modified by FROZEN337 at 12:23 AM 3-21-2008_


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (FROZEN337)*

frozen337
i think hyperformance is selling his manifold.
you might want to talk to him about. I dont know if he checks this page much.
You might want to IM him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

I dont know if his manifold will line up with my R1 carbs, his carbs were off a Honda I thought?


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (FROZEN337)*

they are off of a cbr900rr honda. I can measure them for you if you want. I bought them from him about a month ago.


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Not needed, Im trying to figure out if I _have_ to port match or can I go ghetto till I do head work and bigger cam?


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (FROZEN337)*

you can go as ghetto as you want.







the only thing you will effect it overall performance but it will run down the road ok. the more matched you can get it the better it will perform obviously. i would just make the manifold the right way and be done with it. make it how you want it to be for whatever other head you plan to run and then just port the runners on your head now to match up decently. you dont have to port the whole head but at least match the runners up.


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

I got my main jets out to see what I have in there to start with, mikuni 162.5=1.73mm. With no head work and a 270 cam, Im wondering how much bigger I need to go? I was going to buy a 165=1.78mm was thinking I had alot smaller to start off with and was going to get the 162.5 jet also.
I found this 
http://www.totalvauxhall.co.uk...7.pdf
and trying to close guess what I might need, based on the car in the article is a 2.0L 16V. Thinking a 16V will flow better then my 8V . . . Any help would be nice, I feel safe guessing (I have a line on another OBD1 ABA motor just incase!) on jet size, I think!


_Modified by FROZEN337 at 1:50 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (FROZEN337)*

Ok, just read the article again (I've seen it before)...maybe the jet you have is ok. My bad.


_Modified by B4S at 4:45 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (B4S)*

Im thinking the car will run with that jet, 162.5, Im trying to figure if I will even need larger? Im still a few weeks away from swap/tuning, but would hate to figure out I need larger at 5pm sat! I (now) know I can play with the needles in the carbs from the factory, so that will help some, maybe? I will prolly get the 165 and 167.5 jets to be safe, $20 for peice of mind when I start tuning is nothing after I bought the LC-1 and gauge!


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

If you want an inexpensive alternative to an lc-1 and gauge, check out the JAW wideband here: http://www.14point7.com/JAW/JAW.htm
$115 fully assembled with a gauge down to $45 for a diy kit without a gauge. I have one of the DIY kits and it was super simple to put together if you can follow directions and solder, but even the assembled unit isnt super expensive. Could save yourself some money from not getting the lc-1 and buy more jets!


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (Jetta2dr)*

Have the LC-1 already, but I will let some friends know about that deal!


----------



## Spec7_Motorsport (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

IM'd


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*

bump cuz i lost it in my watched topics. I'll be making my manifold soon.


----------



## ftwelder (Feb 27, 2008)

I was almost ready to hit the checkout button on a MS system when this thread inspired me to reconsider MC carbs. I picked up a set of flat slide 38's some time back. I lost momentum when I saw what needed to be done to the head. I went in this morning and digitized the head gasket, made some runners and filled the injector cutouts on the head, a lot for one day.. I will be posting some pics soon,. the runners came out sweet..










_Modified by frankthewelder at 5:56 PM 5-11-2008_


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (frankthewelder)*

that looks really good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im going to make a different manifold for mine soon. im droping the whole set up into a gutted drag only rabbit and connect it to a diesel 4 speed so i'll see how it does. i also have a CAT 306* cam i will be dropping in and shaving the head to try and get over 13.5:1 comp. all should be done in a few weeks i cant wait!


----------



## ftwelder (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

ya, I have been watching you and hogg, you seem to have the same questions that I have. I think an 8V would be a lot easier that this 16V. I really don't know what someone would charge for something like that. I am unable to send IM's try google. 
I think some related issues will be alternator relocation (not an issue for drag) and may be if you have a water outlet in the middle of the head. 
I think I may have a few 8V heads around to look at..


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*

question to frankthewelder, how much would you charge to make a manifold for an ABA head?


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (16vDigiGti)*

you can have my mani for $50 if you want. its not the best but it works and it's proven. i'm just going to run bigger carbs so im not going to use it.


----------



## ftwelder (Feb 27, 2008)

16VdigiGti, please send me an email or call me in vermont at 3766639, I am interested in your electrical skills.


----------



## Mars Red Rocco (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (hyperformancevw)*

Are you folks using the stock bosch fuel pump with these carbs? I just got a cheap set of fireblade carbs and i have a xflow head sitting in my garage so im thinking budget race car to beat on this summer. So all i need is an msd amp and i can make a vacume advance dist. work?


----------



## Mars Red Rocco (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (Mars Red Rocco)*

Hey Hyperformancevw! I will buy your manifold. Is it for a xflow head and cbr 900 carbs? Thanks


----------



## Spec7_Motorsport (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (Mars Red Rocco)*

well if he's using them on it, i'd figure so... $50 only covers the intake i'm quite sure.










_Modified by Spec7_Motorsport at 8:07 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## Mars Red Rocco (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (Spec7_Motorsport)*

I already have the carbs and head guys. You should read more carefully and spell things out. Periods usually mean thats the end of a sentence.


----------



## Mars Red Rocco (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (Mars Red Rocco)*

Just wanted to be sure.


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (frankthewelder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frankthewelder* »_16VdigiGti, please send me an email or call me in vermont at 3766639, I am interested in your electrical skills. 

i'll need an area code also.


----------



## ftwelder (Feb 27, 2008)

that would be 802.


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (frankthewelder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frankthewelder* »_that would be 802. 

email sent.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

anyone with progress? i have the motor installed in a gutted rabbit now. im going to shave the head a little and i already have a CAT 306* cam waiting to go in. i guess i will need those R1 carbs soon!


----------



## ftwelder (Feb 27, 2008)

I am almost ready to drop the motor/tranny in for test fitting. If you guys have carbs already, you should post diameters/center distances so we can see how common the dimensions are.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (frankthewelder)*

will do. that would make things a lot easier for carb swapping if the spread was the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hans j (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

Finally got my setup driveable
9A 2.0 block
ABA crossflow head with 2 ABA head gaskets (still lots of compression but runs fine on 91)
32mm Mikuni RS flatslides
16v stand alone knock box
Mk4 exhaust header to modified Mk4 downpipe to 2.25 back
AEG camshaft for now (it was what I could find around the shop)
Many, many other various parts from other years
















Feels pretty good right now. Need to finish up some things but I just had to drive it! Wide band O2 sensor going in this week and will be able to datalog AFR, RPM and knock sensor voltage.


----------



## ftwelder (Feb 27, 2008)

nice, so.. the micro switches. Something to do with the ignition you are running and the advance/retard feature?


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (hans j)*

lookin good man. how does it run?


----------



## hans j (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

It runs amazing except for cold startup, still needs some tuning.
The micro switches are for the knock box, idle and full throttle and that was the best place I could think to put them.


----------



## coffin (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (hans j)*

whyd this die keep it going


----------



## boostedbunny041 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: (coffin)*

when you guys made your manifolds did you have to angle your runners so that the floats are level? i'll be posting my progress soon to keep this going; aba with r1 carbs


----------



## GTInoise (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: (boostedbunny041)*

Please bring this back! 
Any updates? Still runnin strong?
I am debating on going with r1 carbs on my solid lifter non xflow 1.8 engine or with a x flow 2.0 engine, I cant decide.
Anyone use aluminum for they're manifold? If its TIG welded, why not?


----------



## andymk2 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (hyperformancevw)*

hi mate on with the same thing as this just wondered if u could tell me what u got the vac advace dizzy off and have u got ne idea if it would go in a 2.0 agg mk3 gti block oh and what u do with ur servo pipe cheers


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs on 8v (andymk2)*

Some good info in here. Here's another thread I've been following on bike carbs. FROZEN337's been pretty active in it, too. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4647341

_Quote, originally posted by *andymk2* »_hi mate on with the same thing as this just wondered if u could tell me what u got the vac advace dizzy off and have u got ne idea if it would go in a 2.0 agg mk3 gti block oh and what u do with ur servo pipe cheers

Servo pipe to the brake booster/servo, correct? Usually a port in each runner, and the 4 runner lines into 1 to the servo/booster. Soem prefer to run a bit of a vacuum resevoir, as well. You should still try to keep the one-way check valve in it. 
I'm going to be running an 8V CIS-E knock box ignition with a non-vacuum advance distributor.


----------



## Bick22 (Dec 10, 2011)

does anyone know anything about 89 yamaha fj 1200 carbs ?


----------

